# Arris TG862G/CT Change wifi mode



## Justnf2bdangrus (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks in advance for reading my post.

I recently received my Arris modem from comcast and during the installation phase I kept looking for an option to change the wifi mode from b/g/n to n only as all my network adapters connecting via wireless are n types and I want the max speed available from the modem. At no time did the option come up to define. So I finished the set-up and eveyone is connected, albeit at 54 Mpbs.

I have accessed the modem via 10.0.0.1 after set-up in search of another option where I can revise the wifi mode. No luck. Comcast gave me the backhand lob over to Arris and Arris followed through with an overhead smash at the net. So, that's why I'm here.

Most grateful to anyone that can provide me direction on how to make this happen.

Kind Regards,

Rick


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Exact model of the arris?


----------



## Justnf2bdangrus (Feb 26, 2013)

TG862G CT is the only model number I am aware of...Is there another that may be called something else?

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That will do nicely. Here is your manual
http://www.arrisi.com/support/documentation/user_guides/_docs/tg862g-na_user_guide_standard1-3.pdf

There appears to be no wifi configuration screen shown in the manual. It does talk about a basic wifi setup screen but no mention of configuring b/g/n. Your next step would be to try and get the wifi cards to only do N.


----------



## Justnf2bdangrus (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok. So, I fired up my laptop with the Intel Centrino Advanced N6200 AGN adapter and no muss, no fuss instant 130 Mbps. I have a Dell 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini card on my desktop and can only acheive 54 Mbps. I have messed with several advanced settings on the card and even deleted the driver and started over. No luck.
Thanks again for any insights you may have.


----------

